
Awesome video lectures for Compiler Design & Construction (Univ. of Washington) - dhruvbird
http://www.cs.washington.edu/education/courses/csep501/08wi/lectures/index.html
======
nickik
I have watched all of them. The are in a very nice format, you see the slides
and the lecturer writes on them. The information is good but rather condensed.
Watching these is a good first step, going deeper with a book is a good idea.
(Engineering a Compiler, Dragon Book ...)

------
technogeek00
I've heard good things about his lectures

